# Yo Mamma Jokes



## kay

yo mommas so ugly she looks like shes been hit with a bag of what the ****!! hahahahahahaha


----------



## Kirk

Yo momma's so poor, her welcome mat just says "wel"


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by kay _
> *yo mommas so ugly she looks like shes been hit with a bag of what the ****!! hahahahahahaha   *




Your Momma was soooo Poor she could only afford one letter for your Name! :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Yo momma's so poor, her welcome mat just says "wel" *




YEah Kirk ?!?! Is that so, Well your Mooma Was soooo Poor she painted the word 'Mat' on the porch in from of the door.  :rofl: 





OOOps did I just get personal ??? How you doing Kirk?


----------



## Master of Blades

Yo Rich your momma so fat that when she turns round its her birthday again!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yo Rich your momma so fat that when she turns round its her birthday again!  *




MOB Mob mob,

You poor liitle one, feel into my trap. You see I have no Momma.  


















Yet I like the jokes.

MOB, You (Great) Momma was so poor she could not afford to be kicked out of England and sent to the the Colonies / AKA U.S.A. :rofl: 

Keep em coming


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *YEah Kirk ?!?! Is that so, Well your Mooma Was soooo Poor she painted the word 'Mat' on the porch in from of the door.  :rofl:
> *



Oh yeah??  Oh yeah?!?!?!  Well your Momma was sooo poor 
when I saw her kicking a can down the street, I asked her what 
she was doing, she said "Moving." 



> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *OOOps did I just get personal ??? How you doing Kirk? *



Great thanks!  And yourself?



:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

Yo Mamma is so poor,
when she goes to KFC, she has to lick other people's fingers! 

:boing1:


----------



## Kirk

Yo momma so poor she waves a popsicle stick in the air and calls 
it airconditioning .


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Oh yeah??  Oh yeah?!?!?!  Well your Momma was sooo poor
> when I saw her kicking a can down the street, I asked her what
> she was doing, she said "Moving."
> 
> 
> 
> Great thanks!  And yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> :asian: *




Yo Kirk,  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I almost died laughing and coughing at the same time.

I am home sick for the day, that is how I am doing.  



Your momma was so ignorant, she used to call 911 collect.  :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *MOB Mob mob,
> 
> You poor liitle one, feel into my trap. You see I have no Momma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I like the jokes.
> 
> MOB, You (Great) Momma was so poor she could not afford to be kicked out of England and sent to the the Colonies / AKA U.S.A. :rofl:
> 
> Keep em coming  *



My humble apoligys :asian: 




And Rich just for the record your friends Momma's so dumb she starved herself in Sainsburys! (popular Food place in England)


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *And Rich just for the record your friends Momma's so dumb she starved herself in Sainsburys! (popular Food place in England)  *



MOB, don't pick on Rich when he's sick!  Your friends momma so 
dumb when she read on her job application to not write below 
the dotted line she put, "O.K." 



Sorry to hear your sick Rich .. hope ya feel better soon!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *MOB, don't pick on Rich when he's sick!  Your friends momma so
> dumb when she read on her job application to not write below
> the dotted line she put, "O.K."
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your sick Rich .. hope ya feel better soon! *



Two on one!!!! Okay......Well both your Momma's are so fat that when she put on a Yellow Jacket people started holding out there fingers and whistling for a cab!


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Two on one!!!! Okay......Well both your Momma's are so fat that when she put on a Yellow Jacket people started holding out there fingers and whistling for a cab!  *



Oh yeah?!?!  Well Your momma's so fat she went bungee jumping 
and went strait to hell! :roflmao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Why do I get incvolved in these things? 

Yo mama's so big she uses I-95 for a Slip 'n Slide 

:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Oh yeah?!?!  Well Your momma's so fat she went bungee jumping
> and went strait to hell! :roflmao: *




Kirk,

Your Momma is some Dumb she could not spell James nor Tiberius so she settled on Kirk!   :rofl: 


Thanks guys I should fell better in a day or so I hope.

WHat does not kill me makes me stronger right?


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *My humble apoligys :asian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Rich just for the record your friends Momma's so dumb she starved herself in Sainsburys! (popular Food place in England)  *




DUDE!

If I did not want to here the jokes I would not have gotten involved. :rofl: Fire / Heat and the Kitchen thing.

Yeah Well, your friends Momma was so dumb she got run over in the street when the sign changed from Walk to Stop! AKA Don't Walk.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

Yo mama is so nasty that she had to cut the strings off her tampons so the crabs would stop bungee jumping


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Why do I get incvolved in these things?
> 
> Yo mama's so big she uses I-95 for a Slip 'n Slide
> 
> :rofl: *




HAHAH! Great one!!!!!!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *DUDE!
> 
> If I did not want to here the jokes I would not have gotten involved. :rofl: Fire / Heat and the Kitchen thing.
> 
> Yeah Well, your friends Momma was so dumb she got run over in the street when the sign changed from Walk to Stop! AKA Don't Walk. *



Lol, good to know you have a sense of humour :asian: And I know Im british But we do have Walk and stop on our Traffic Lights  

Anyway back on track, Rich your momma got a Glass Eye with a fish in it


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Lol, good to know you have a sense of humour :asian: And I know Im british But we do have Walk and stop on our Traffic Lights
> 
> Anyway back on track, Rich your momma got a Glass Eye with a fish in it  *



MOB your Momma is so fat she attracts stray comets!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Yo mama's so ugly, she gives Freddy Kreuger nightmares.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *MOB your Momma is so fat she attracts stray comets! *



Rich your momma so Ugly not even I will touch her!


----------



## Rich Parsons

MOB See Kaith Post! Yo Momma is so ugly she gives that Momma nightmares!


MOB Yo Momma is Fat she stepped into the Atlantic Ocean and everyone thought the polar ice caps had melted.


:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

Rich, yo' momma so damn ugly that your having to go on www.yourmommacusses.com just to try and cover it up  

And just for the record........Your momma's momma is uglier then my momma who is uglier then his momma who gives Freddy Krueger Nightmares!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Rich, yo' momma so damn ugly that your having to go on www.yourmommacusses.com just to try and cover it up
> 
> And just for the record........Your momma's momma is uglier then my momma who is uglier then his momma who gives Freddy Krueger Nightmares! *



Nope! Not True!

Besides your link is broke? Does it work for you?


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Nope! Not True!
> 
> Besides your link is broke? Does it work for you? *



Your momma SOOOOOOO dumb that she passed her dumbness onto you cuz I just made that link up!  

Now who fell into whos trap


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Your momma SOOOOOOO dumb that she passed her dumbness onto you cuz I just made that link up!
> 
> Now who fell into whos trap  *




:rofl: :rofl: 

MOB Your Momma is dumb her children actually think they have a sense of humor.   

Besides I got you to take the bait and reply


----------



## Kirk

Your momma's so fat it'd take an hour on high bandwidth to 
download a jpg of her.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> MOB Your Momma is dumb her children actually think they have a sense of humor.
> 
> Besides I got you to take the bait and reply  *



Tou Ché!  

Rich, your momma so ugly that when she gave birth The doctor slapped her instead of the baby! :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Kirk & MOB,

Both yo momma's are so stupid they wanted to name you 'Carbon' and 'Carbon2' since you guys are Crabon Copies. :rofl: :rofl: 



  Did I actually Say That? Kaith, please be lenient


----------



## Kirk

Oh yeah?!?!  Well Your momma's so old she was a waitress at 
the Last Supper.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Kirk & MOB,
> 
> Both yo momma's are so stupid they wanted to name you 'Carbon' and 'Carbon2' since you guys are Crabon Copies. :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I actually Say That? Kaith, please be lenient *



Ouch man............that hurt.  

Yeah well your momma so dumb that she made her son even think she can step to the Master Of Blades!


----------



## Sanddragon

Not at anyone just throwing a few into the fray...

Your momma is so fat when she hauls *** it takes two trips.

Your momma is fat when she backs up her *** makes that little beeping noise.

Your momma is so fat that small children are afraid of her due to the gravitational pull.

Your momma is so stupid, she got fired from a volunteer job.

That is a few for now.....


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Sanddragon _
> *Not at anyone just throwing a few into the fray...
> 
> Your momma is fat when she backs up her *** makes that little beeping noise.
> 
> That is a few for now..... *




Ahhhhhh........man you stole my best one. I was gonna use that one as my Fatality against Rich


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?!?!  Well Your momma's so old she was a waitress at
> the Last Supper. *




Yeah and so what about your mother, she was so old she was Adam's Mother in Law.  

Makes me wonder about how old you are?


----------



## Sanddragon

Sorry MOB... hehehehe


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Ouch man............that hurt.
> 
> Yeah well your momma so dumb that she made her son even think she can step to the Master Of Blades!  *




Yo MOB,

Yo Momma is so dumb she could not teach you right.

You meant to say 
"Yeah well your momma so SMART that she made her son KNOW  HE can step ON the Master Of Blades! "

:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Yo MOB,
> 
> Yo Momma is so dumb she could not teach you right.
> 
> You meant to say
> "Yeah well your momma so SMART that she made her son KNOW  HE can step ON the Master Of Blades! "
> 
> :rofl: *



Your momma so dumb she COULDNT teach you right if she wanted to! 

And Sandragon......I'll get you back somehow!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Your momma so dumb she COULDNT teach you right if she wanted to!
> 
> And Sandragon......I'll get you back somehow! *



MOB,


Yo Momma is dumb her son believes he will get back at sand dragon.  

Yo Momma is so fat Newtons' Apple fell and hit her first before hitting the ground.


----------



## Jill666

Your momma's so fat your daddy had to roll her in flower to find the wet spot.

Your momma's so ugly she needs a t-shirt that days "this side up".


----------



## Rich Parsons

Yo Momma so Fat the sides of her say Two Crane Life Required.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *MOB,
> 
> 
> Yo Momma is dumb her son believes he will get back at sand dragon.
> 
> Yo Momma is so fat Newtons' Apple fell and hit her first before hitting the ground. *



Yo Rich, Yo' momma SO DAMN UGLY That when she went to the audition for Eve God said he wanted "Adam and Eve not Adam and STEVE!"  :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yo Rich, Yo' momma SO DAMN UGLY That when she went to the audition for Eve God said he wanted "Adam and Eve not Adam and STEVE!"  :rofl: *



Yo MOB,

Keep your personal life choices to your self man.  
Don't ask don't tell  


Yo Momma is so Ugly she turned Medusa into stone :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Yo MOB,
> 
> Keep your personal life choices to your self man.
> Don't ask don't tell
> 
> 
> Yo Momma is so Ugly she turned Medusa into stone :rofl: *



Yo, momma is dumb she thought Judo-kid might actually have been right at some point in his life! :rofl:


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yo, momma is dumb she thought Judo-kid might actually have been right at some point in his life! :rofl: *




*standing ovation*


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> **standing ovation* *



Thanks Kirk! That one was for.......you guessed it.........YO' MOMMA! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yo, momma is dumb she thought Judo-kid might actually have been right at some point in his life! :rofl: *




MOB,

That was very un-nice of you. Not very political.

Judo-kid is still on this site.  Shame Shame


Yo Momma is so ugly her dogs even ran away.


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Kirk,
> 
> Your Momma is some Dumb she could not spell James nor Tiberius so she settled on Kirk!   :rofl:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys I should fell better in a day or so I hope.
> 
> WHat does not kill me makes me stronger right? *



Somehow I totally missed this one.  DAMNED FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *MOB,
> 
> That was very un-nice of you. Not very political.
> 
> Judo-kid is still on this site.  Shame Shame
> 
> 
> Yo Momma is so ugly her dogs even ran away. *



Un-political......I'm 15 yrs old, what do I know about politics!  

And Judo-kid has built himself a reputation on this site, being as evil as I am, Im just taking advantage over it! 

Yo, momma is ugly that Michael Jackson decided on the video for Thriller after he saw her!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Kirk & MOB,
> 
> Both yo momma's are so stupid they wanted to name you 'Carbon' and 'Carbon2' since you guys are Crabon Copies. :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I actually Say That? Kaith, please be lenient *



Yo mamas so dumb, she got banned from a forum where she was the only member!


hehehe


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Yo mamas so dumb, she got banned from a forum where she was the only member!
> 
> 
> hehehe *



oooooooooooo Kirk dont have it! Yo' Momma his ***!!!! 

And whats the matter Rich where you gone? Or is it past your bedtime!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *oooooooooooo Kirk dont have it! Yo' Momma his ***!!!!
> 
> And whats the matter Rich where you gone? Or is it past your bedtime!  *




I am here,


I had to go talk to mother nature and a few freinds, something you most likely do not have 

Yo Momma was so ugly she made you play with the lawn gnome, and you believed it was a family member!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Somehow I totally missed this one.  DAMNED FUNNY!!!! *




* Bows *   :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Yo mamas so dumb, she got banned from a forum where she was the only member!
> 
> 
> hehehe *




Yoh

Yo Momma was so ugly she was banned from a forum and she was the only member!   


I had to steal that one


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I am here,
> 
> 
> I had to go talk to mother nature and a few freinds, something you most likely do not have
> 
> Yo Momma was so ugly she made you play with the lawn gnome, and you believed it was a family member! *



Acting like you got one.....and please.......If I have to keep my personal habits under wraps I dont want to know what you do when your wife has a "headache"!  

And Yo' momma so ugly that When she said Mirror Mirror on the wall who's the fairest of them all EVEN the ugly witch started laughing!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Acting like you got one.....and please.......If I have to keep my personal habits under wraps I dont want to know what you do when your wife has a "headache"!
> 
> And Yo' momma so ugly that When she said Mirror Mirror on the wall who's the fairest of them all EVEN the ugly witch started laughing! *




MOB,

I have no wife, I have an ex-wife which means I know have a life.  I am still looking for the right woman though!

Yo Momma is so ugly she broke the Mirror Mirror on the wall with just a glance.

Yo Momma is so dumb she believes in fairy tails, so she ate a poisoned Apple  :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

LOL, I just realised something, Your the only one who complained when I verbally raised my hand to Judo-Kid! YOU FANCY JUDO-KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Therefore (Cmon you must have seen this one coming),

Your momma so stupid she raised a child who fancys JUDO-KID!!!!! 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Okay thats it for me, my mums about to beat me up and I have school tmoz so I will cuss you tmoz if you still think you can step to

!THE          MASTER         OF          BLADES!

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *LOL, I just realised something, Your the only one who complained when I verbally raised my hand to Judo-Kid! YOU FANCY JUDO-KID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Therefore (Cmon you must have seen this one coming),
> 
> Your momma so stupid she raised a child who fancys JUDO-KID!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> Okay thats it for me, my mums about to beat me up and I have school tmoz so I will cuss you tmoz if you still think you can step to
> 
> !THE          MASTER         OF          BLADES!
> 
> :asian: *




MOB,

I took your to task, so that the big bad moderators would not.  

As for Judo-Kid, I dislike his opinions, yet I welcome them many times since they are different then mine. 


Yo Momma so Dumb she let you stay up all night on the internet when you have a test in the morning!

Come On Be-atch Step up to the line  

Have a nice sleep, and I am looking forward to your reply tomorrow.


----------



## chufeng

All of y'all's mommas are so dense, light bends around them...

:asian:
chufeng

I couldn't help myself...


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I have no wife, I have an ex-wife which means I know have a life. *



And that explains the extra money in your pocket!


----------



## Seig

Yo Mamma's so fat she play's hopscotch like this,"Cailfornia, Colorado, Ohio..."


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *MOB,
> 
> I took your to task, so that the big bad moderators would not.
> 
> As for Judo-Kid, I dislike his opinions, yet I welcome them many times since they are different then mine.
> 
> 
> Yo Momma so Dumb she let you stay up all night on the internet when you have a test in the morning!
> 
> Come On Be-atch Step up to the line
> 
> Have a nice sleep, and I am looking forward to your reply tomorrow. *



Nah Judo-Kid is good for the site, He's almost like the town joker. And when he makes a post about conquering the world using only his left nut or Mastering the art of Mastering you know its gonna get at least 20 pages!

Yo Momma so ugly that the doctor fainted when he took her out the test tube.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *And that explains the extra money in your pocket!  *




Kirk,

You would have no idea. I never know how much money I really made untill after all the bills were paid for the divorce and jsut before. All of a sudden one day I went from being Broke to having money.  And money to go see friends, and to buy clothes, and comfort food. (* These being things I either saved for by not eating lunch or did with out. *) 


I know this is not a Yo Momma but I could not resist.

My Ex is sooo BAD that even the judge turned down her repeated attempts at Alimony.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Seig,

I like the State Hopscotch !


MOB,

You know the test tube thing from person?  



Yo Momma is soo fat she blow out the tires of her bicycle. Even when the side read Steel Belted Radials!

:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

Yo' Rich,

             Yo' momma stinks so bad that even the rats complained to the council


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yo' Rich,
> 
> Yo' momma stinks so bad that even the rats complained to the council  *




Yo MOB,

The Rats are the Council, I guess you really do know nothing about politics 


Yo Mamma is so stupid she went out and bought you Cheese when she heard you were lossing to the Rat Race!

Yo Momma is so Ugly, you were not delivered in a hospital, but delivered by Fed Ex, to avoid the Carrier i.e. Yo Momma


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Yo MOB,
> 
> The Rats are the Council, I guess you really do know nothing about politics
> 
> 
> Yo Mamma is so stupid she went out and bought you Cheese when she heard you were lossing to the Rat Race!
> 
> Yo Momma is so Ugly, you were not delivered in a hospital, but delivered by Fed Ex, to avoid the Carrier i.e. Yo Momma  *



Ouch!!!! 

Yo Rich, Yo' momma is like a bowling ball, She gets picked up fingered and thrown down the alley


----------



## Rich Parsons

Yo Momma so ugly she could not work the corner she had to hide in the alley, working as a ball return for the bowling balls!


Yo Momma is so Fat she rolled over on the beach and went from England to France!

:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

Yo' momma is so dumb she PUT ON weight with Weight Watchers 

And I'm gonna go take a bath cuz unlike YO' MOMMA people do wash  


Slick exit or what? :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yo' momma is so dumb she PUT ON weight with Weight Watchers
> 
> And I'm gonna go take a bath cuz unlike YO' MOMMA people do wash
> 
> 
> Slick exit or what? :rofl: *




Slick is the oil slick in the Bath you take, with Yo Momma washing behind your Ears for you!

Adults in the USA take showers  and do not need their Mommas to help them!

Yo' Momma is so ugly she is used by Weight Watchers to scare teh weight off of people!

Yo' Momma is so Fat she is used by Wieght Watchers to show what will happen if you keep eatting !

Yo Momma is is so fat she takes a bath in the ocean and leave a ring on the beach, BTW killing all the local wild life! 

You can run, but you cannot hide


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Slick is the oil slick in the Bath you take, with Yo Momma washing behind your Ears for you!
> 
> Adults in the USA take showers  and do not need their Mommas to help them!
> 
> Yo' Momma is so ugly she is used by Weight Watchers to scare teh weight off of people!
> 
> Yo' Momma is so Fat she is used by Wieght Watchers to show what will happen if you keep eatting !
> 
> Yo Momma is is so fat she takes a bath in the ocean and leave a ring on the beach, BTW killing all the local wild life!
> 
> You can run, but you cannot hide *



LOL Nice little barrage there......

Yo' momma is like a vacuum cleaner, she sucks, blows and gets put in the closet after.

And in response to your own kinda words

"Dont hunt what you cant kill" :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *LOL Nice little barrage there......
> 
> Yo' momma is like a vacuum cleaner, she sucks, blows and gets put in the closet after.
> 
> And in response to your own kinda words
> 
> "Dont hunt what you cant kill" :rofl: *





Hmmm,


I am sensing a *little* sexual tension here???

Yo Momma is like a Buick 225, the model is no longer made, it sucks wind and blows out hot gases from its' rear end. Oh Yeah she is one of the biggest models in her class! We all hope she just is not the convertible so her top is not down.  :shrug: 


:rofl:


PS:

I can kill what I hunt. The Question is, are you worth the time to hunt?  Nope!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Hmmm,
> 
> 
> I am sensing a little sexual tension here???
> 
> Yo Momma is like a Buick 225, the model is no longer made, it sucks wind and blows out hot gases from its' rear end. Oh Yeah she is one of the biggest models in her class! We all hope she just is not the convertible so her top is not down.  :shrug:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> PS:
> 
> I can kill what I hunt. The Question is, are you worth the time to hunt?  Nope!   *



OOOOO..............good one lol :rofl: How can I not be worth the hunt when you have just spent the better part of 5 pages "hunting" me!  

And now for the Ultimate unbeatable mum cuss,

YO MOMMA 

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Yo Momma was so stupid she raised her child to call her 


YO Momma!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Yo Momma was so stupid she raised her child to call her
> 
> 
> YO Momma! *




No YO MOMMA!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *No YO MOMMA! *




Another piece of data to show just How right I am!


Yo Momma is so ugly she was watching TV and Pres George W Bush was on, and she thought she was looking into a Mirror ! :shrug:   


:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Another piece of data to show just How right I am!
> 
> 
> Yo Momma is so ugly she was watching TV and Pres George W Bush was on, and she thought she was looking into a Mirror ! :shrug:
> 
> 
> :rofl: *



Okay I thik we should end it here cuz thats just downright offensive! :rofl: 

Or as you can tell I have run out of mum cusses. :shrug:


----------



## KatGurl

Yo momma so dumb, she stared at a juice container for hours because it said concentrate!:lol:


----------



## Seig

Just remember, it is OK to be fat, it's even OK to be UGLY, but Dear God Above, don't do both.



BTW, You momma takin it to the extreme





Yo Momma so stinky that the dog had to lick his :moon: to get the taste off his tongue


----------



## Cruentus

Yo mamma's such a red-neck, instead of using a feather to get kinky, she uses the whole chicken!

Yo mamma is so poor, when I ring the doorbell, she yells "DING!" Then when I walked through her front door, I was in her backyard!

Yo mamma's so stupid, she puts lipstick on her head just to make up her mind!

Yo mamma's so stupid that when she heard it was chilly outside, she went and got a bowl!

Yo mamma's such a stupid hoe that when asked on a job application, "Sex?" she marked "M-F, and usually twice on Sat."

Yo mamma's so stupid, when she asked what kind of Jeans I had on, and I said "Guess", then she said "Levi!"

Yo mamma's so poor and dumb that she put out the cigerette butt that was heating her house!

Yo mamma's so hairy that yo almost died of rug burn at birth!

Yo mamma's so nasty, I called her for phone sex, and got an ear infection!

yo mamma's so old, when I said "act your age!" she died!

Yo mamma's so fat, we are in her right now!

Yo mamma's so fat, when she got on her electronic scale, it screamed and died!

Yo mamma's like a rifle, four cocks and she's loaded!

Yo mamma's teeth are so yellow, that I can't believe it's not butter! And her gums are so black, she spits Yoo-hoo!

Just don't tell yo mamma I said any of this, cause she's so strong that she threw a frisbee three weeks ago that hasn't landed yet, she's so tough that she referees bar fights with her shirt off, and she's probably TWICE the man you are!


----------



## Jill666

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Who let you off the leash? Someone grab him- he running amok!


----------



## Cruentus

:CTF: 

:supcool:


----------



## GaryM

I would appreciate it if you would all refrain from casting despariging remarks on all the women I've slept with. You should also show me some respect since I may be your father.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

As much as I'm enjoing this thread, it should have a warning in the topic about mature content. I know if I was a parent, thank god I'm not, I would'nt want my kid picking up this great material and taking it to school 

BTW, those are some good ones Paul


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by GaryM _
> *I would appreciate it if you would all refrain from casting despariging remarks on all the women I've slept with. You should also show me some respect since I may be your father. *


Then do you owe me some back child support!  Pay up, you dead beat.


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *As much as I'm enjoing this thread, it should have a warning in the topic about mature content. I know if I was a parent, thank god I'm not, I would'nt want my kid picking up this great material and taking it to school
> 
> BTW, those are some good ones Paul *



lol! :lol:


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *As much as I'm enjoing this thread, it should have a warning in the topic about mature content. I know if I was a parent, thank god I'm not, I would'nt want my kid picking up this great material and taking it to school
> 
> BTW, those are some good ones Paul *



Yea, I know...the rifle one was a little overboard. Believe it or not, I actually did sensor myself....oh yes it could have been worse!  

I'm glad you all got a laugh!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *I would'nt want my kid picking up this great material and taking it to school
> 
> *



I resent that remark!


----------



## J-kid

Yo momma is so fat she has her own orbit.

Yo momma is so fat she sat on a rainbow and skittles came down.

Had to add my 2 cents in here.


----------



## Seig

_*Boot to the Groin*_


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by GaryM _
> *I would appreciate it if you would all refrain from casting despariging remarks on all the women I've slept with. You should also show me some respect since I may be your father. *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
That was funny.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> That was funny. *


I still say that if this is true, he may owe us all back child support.


----------



## Doc

You know you really don't want to play this game with a black man. OK here goes.


Yo Mama so ugly when she was little,  they would tie a pork chop around her neck so the dog would play with her!


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *You know you really don't want to play this game with a black man. OK here goes. *



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Yo Mama so ugly when she was little,  they would tie a pork chop around her neck so the dog would play with her! *



Double ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *You know you really don't want to play this game with a black man. OK here goes.
> 
> 
> Yo Mama so ugly when she was little,  they would tie a pork chop around her neck so the dog would play with her! *


I hear she was so ugly, the dog wouldn't eat the pork chop/


----------



## Mon Mon

Yo Mamma is like a big mac full of fat and only worth a buck.

Yo mamma is so ugly her face could make onions cry.




What are some of Yo Mamma Jokes i know you must have some


----------



## KatGurl

Yo momma so ugly, Shrek divorced Princess Fionna, and fell deeply in love.

Yo momma so fat, she hasn't seen ANYTHING since she was 2 years old.

Yo momma so dumb, a 3 year old had to teach her the alphabet.

They may not be that good... but I'm trying.


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Yo momma so ugly, Shrek divorced Princess Fionna, and fell deeply in love.
> 
> Yo momma so fat, she hasn't seen ANYTHING since she was 2 years old.
> 
> Yo momma so dumb, a 3 year old had to teach her the alphabet.
> 
> They may not be that good... but I'm trying. *



Get that weak stuff otta hear. You messin with the master.

Here you go;

"Yo momma got so much hair in her armpits,
She look like she got Buckwheat in a headlock."


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Get that weak stuff otta hear. You messin with the master.
> 
> Here you go;
> 
> "Yo momma got so much hair in her armpits,
> She look like she got Buckwheat in a headlock." *



Bwa Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!  Okay, that's the best one so
far!


----------



## KatGurl

hmm

Yo momma so stupid I told her to take the 4train and she took the 2train twice!

yo mama is so fat last time she saw 90210 was on the scale 

yo mama is so fat she uses a vcr as a beeper 

yo mama is so dirty when the colonel yelled hit the dirt everyone punched yo mama 

Your mama is so dumb she need's a tutor to read lips

Yo Mamma's so dumb she triped over a cordless phone! 

yo mama so dum she thought taco bell was a phone company in mexico 

Yo Momma is so old, i told her to act her age and she Died! 

yo mama is so ugly she stuck her head out a car window and got arrested for mooning 

Your mother is so ugly, when she moved into her new apartment the neighbors chipped in to buy her a curtain! 

You were SO ugly at birth, your parents named you ***** HAppens 

yo mamma's armpit is so hairy, she look like she got Don King in a head lock. 

Yo mom's smells so bad, she went to Taco Bell and everyone ran for the border. 

yo momma so hairy...u almost died of carpet burns when u were born 

ur momma so stupid she went to Gap to fix her teeth 

Yo momma so fat she looks like she's smuggling a Volkswagon!! 

yo mama so fat whene her water broke people yelled TITAL WAVE! 

Yo momma so fat she fell in love and broke it!! 

yo mamma so fat when she jumped in the ocean the whales started singing "we are family, I got all my sister with me....." 

YO MAMA SOOO HAIRY, BIGFOOT TAKES PICTURES OF HER! 

Your Mom is so nasty, When i asked what's for dinner, She lifted up her feet and said "CORN"! 

Yo Momma is so dumb, she got Stabbed in a shootout! 

Your Momma is so fat, She bungee jump and fell straight to Hell. 

YOUR MAMA SOOO FAT SHE DID A BACK FLIP AND KICKED JESUS IN DA CHIN 

Yo Momma is so fat and old, When God said "Let There be Light",He Told her to move her fat *** out of the way


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *hmm
> 
> Yo momma so stupid I told her to take the 4train and she took the 2train twice!
> 
> yo mama is so fat last time she saw 90210 was on the scale
> 
> yo mama is so fat she uses a vcr as a beeper
> 
> yo mama is so dirty when the colonel yelled hit the dirt everyone punched yo mama
> 
> Your mama is so dumb she need's a tutor to read lips
> 
> Yo Mamma's so dumb she triped over a cordless phone!
> 
> yo mama so dum she thought taco bell was a phone company in mexico
> 
> Yo Momma is so old, i told her to act her age and she Died!
> 
> yo mama is so ugly she stuck her head out a car window and got arrested for mooning
> 
> Your mother is so ugly, when she moved into her new apartment the neighbors chipped in to buy her a curtain!
> 
> You were SO ugly at birth, your parents named you ***** HAppens
> 
> yo mamma's armpit is so hairy, she look like she got Don King in a head lock.
> 
> Yo mom's smells so bad, she went to Taco Bell and everyone ran for the border.
> 
> yo momma so hairy...u almost died of carpet burns when u were born
> 
> ur momma so stupid she went to Gap to fix her teeth
> 
> Yo momma so fat she looks like she's smuggling a Volkswagon!!
> 
> yo mama so fat whene her water broke people yelled TITAL WAVE!
> 
> Yo momma so fat she fell in love and broke it!!
> 
> yo mamma so fat when she jumped in the ocean the whales started singing "we are family, I got all my sister with me....."
> 
> YO MAMA SOOO HAIRY, BIGFOOT TAKES PICTURES OF HER!
> 
> Your Mom is so nasty, When i asked what's for dinner, She lifted up her feet and said "CORN"!
> 
> Yo Momma is so dumb, she got Stabbed in a shootout!
> 
> Your Momma is so fat, She bungee jump and fell straight to Hell.
> 
> YOUR MAMA SOOO FAT SHE DID A BACK FLIP AND KICKED JESUS IN DA CHIN
> 
> Yo Momma is so fat and old, When God said "Let There be Light",He Told her to move her fat *** out of the way *[/QUOTE
> 
> Is that it? A real struggle ain't it?
> 
> OK how about this.
> 
> Yo Mama so fat when her beeper went off, everybody thought she was backin' up.


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> 
> Is that it? A real struggle ain't it?
> 
> OK how about this.
> 
> Yo Mama so fat when her beeper went off, everybody thought she was backin' up. [/B]



dat's weaker than weak


----------



## KatGurl

Yo mama so fat her nickname is "Lardo"

Yo mama so fat she eats Wheat Thicks.

Yo mama so fat were in her right now

Yo mama so fat people jog around her for exercise

Yo mama so fat she went to the movies and sat next to everyone

Yo mama so fat she has been declared a natural habitat for Condors

Yo mamma so fat you haveta roll over twice to get off her...

Yo mama so fat she was floating in the ocean and spain claimed her for then new world

Yo mama so fat she lay on the beach and people run around yelling Free Willy

Yo mama so fat when you get on top of her your ears pop!

Yo mama so fat when she has wants someone to shake her hand, she has to give directions!

Yo mama so fat she goes to a resturant, looks at the menu and says "okay!"

Yo mama so fat when she wears a yellow raincoat, people said "Taxi!"

Yo mama so fat she had to go to Sea World to get baptized

Yo mama so fat she got to iron her pants on the driveway

Yo mama so fat she put on her lipstick with a paint-roller

Yo mama so fat she got to pull down her pants to get into her pockets

Yo mama so fat when she tripped over on 4th Ave, she landed on 12th

Yo mama so fat when she bungee jumps, she brings down the bridge too

Yo mama so fat the highway patrol made her wear "Caution! Wide Turn"

Yo mama so fat when she sits around the house, she SITS AROUND THE HOUSE!

Yo mama so fat when she steps on a scale, it read "one at a time, please"

Yo mama so fat when she sits on my face I can't hear the stereo.

Yo mama so fat she fell in love and broke it.

Yo mama so fat when she gets on the scale it says to be continued.

Yo mama so fat when she gets on the scale it says we don't do livestock.

Yo mama so fat her neck looks like a pair of hot dogs!

Yo mama so fat she's got her own area code!

Yo mama so fat she looks like she's smuggling a Volkswagon!

Yo mama so fat God couldn't light Earth until she moved!

Yo mama so fat NASA has to orbit a satellite around her!

Yo mama so fat whenever she goes to the beach the tide comes in!

Yo mama so fat when she plays hopscotch, she goes New York, L.A., Chicago...

Yo mama so fat she's got Amtrak written on her leg.

Yo mama so fat even Bill Gates couldn't pay for her liposuction!

Yo mama so fat her legs is like spoiled milk - white & chunky!

Yo mama so fat I had to take a train and two buses just to get on the her good side!

Yo mama so fat she wakes up in sections!

Yo mama so fat when she goes to an amusement park, people try to ride HER!

Yo mama so fat she sat on a quarter and a booger shot out of george washington's nose.

Yo mama so fat she rolled over 4 quarters and it made a dollar!

Yo mama so fat when she lies on the beach no one else gets sun!

Yo mama so fat when she bunje jumps she goes straight to hell!

Yo mama so fat when she jumps up in the air she gets stuck!!!

Yo mama so fat she's got more Chins than a Hong Kong phone book!

Yo mama so fat that her senior pictures had to be arial views!

Yo mama so fat she's on both sides of the family!

Yo mama so fat everytime she walks in high heels, she strikes oil!

Yo mama so fat she fell and made the Grand Canyon!

Yo mama so fat she sat on the beach and Greenpeace threw her in!

Yo mama so fat even her clothes have stretch marks!

Yo mama so fat she has a wooden leg with a kickstand!

Yo mama so fat she has to use a VCR as a beeper!

Yo mama so fat she broke her leg, and gravy poured out!

Yo mama so fat when she rides in a hot air balloon, it looks like she's wearin tights!

Yo mama so fat she got hit by a parked car! 

Yo mama so fat they have to grease the bath tub to get her out!

Yo mama so fat she has a run in her blue-jeans!

Yo mama so fat when she gets on the scale it says to be continued.

Yo mama so fat when she wears a yellow raincoat people say "Taxi!"

Yo mama so fat she got to iron her pants on the driveway!

Yo mama so fat she put on her lipstick with a paint-roller!

Yo mama so fat when she tripped over on 4th Ave she landed on 12th

Yo mama so fat when she bungee jumps she pulls down the bridge too

Yo mama so fat she steps on a scale & it goes one at a time please

Yo mama so fat she fell in love and broke it!

Yo mama so fat she jumped up in the air and got stuck!

Yo mama so fat she fell in love and broke it.

Yo mama so fat when she sits on my face I can't hear the stereo.

Yo mama so fat they use the elastic in her underwear for bungee jumping

Yo mama so fat when they used her underwear elastic for bungee jumping, they hit the ground.

Yo mama so fat when she back up she beep.

Yo mama so fat she jumped up in the air and got stuck.

Yo mama so fat she has to buy two airline tickets.

Yo mama so fat when she fell over she rocked herself asleep trying to get up again.

Yo mama so fat she influences the tides.

Yo mama so fat that when I tried to drive around her I ran out of gas.

Yo mama so fat she broke her leg and gravy fell out.

Yo mama so fat the animals at the zoo feed her.

Yo mama so fat she was baptized at Marine World.

Yo mama so fat she's on both sides of the family!

Yo mama so fat when she dances at a concert the whole band skips.

Yo mama so fat the Aids quilt wouldn't cover her

Yo mama so fat she stands in two time zones.

Yo mama so fat I tried to drive around her and I ran out of gas.

Yo mama so fat she left the house in high heels and when she came back she had on flip flops.

Yo mama so fat shes on both sides of the family

Yo mama so fat you have to grease the door frame and hold a twinkie on the other side just to get her through

Yo mama so fat when she goes to an all you can eat buffet, they have to install speed bumps.

Yo mama so fat that she cant tie her own shoes.

Yo mama so fat sets off car alarms when she runs.

Yo mama so fat she cant reach her back pocket.

Yo mama so fat when she wears one of those X jackets, helicopters try to land on her back!

Yo mama so fat her college graduation picture was an airial.

Yo mama so fat she lays on the beach and greenpeace tried to push her back in the water

Yo mama so fat she broke her leg and gravy poured out

Yo mama so fat she uses redwoods to pick her teeth

Yo mama so fat the only pictures you have of her are satellite pictures

Yo mama so fat she jumped in the air and got stuck.

Yo mama so fat she put on some BVD's and by the time they reached her waist they spelled out boulevard.

Yo mama so fat she sat on a dollar and squeezed a booger out George Washington's nose.

Yo mama so fat she stepped on a rainbow and made Skittles.

Yo mama so fat she uses a mattress for a tampon.

Yo mama so fat that when she sits on the beach, Greenpeace shows up and tries to tow her back into the ocean.....

Yo mama so fat that she would have been in E.T., but when she rode the bike across the moon, she caused an eclipse.

Yo mama so fat she hoola-hooped the super bowl.

Yo mama so fat she was baptised in the ocean.

Yo mama so fat she has to iron her clothes in the driveway.

Yo mama so fat they tie a rope around her shoulders and drag her through a tunnel when they want to clean it.

Yo mama so fat when she got hit by a bus, she said, "Who threw that rock?"

Yo mama so fat when she stands in a left-turn lane it gives her the green arrow!

Yo mama so fat that when whe was born, she gave the hospital stretch marks.

Yo mama so fat we went to the drive-in and didn't have to pay because we dressed her as a Chevrolet.



who's da masta now? :ubercool:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

You go, girlfriend!!!


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *You go, girlfriend!!! *



thank you


----------



## KatGurl

anyone else wanna try me?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Yo mama so fat her nickname is "Lardo"
> 
> 
> Yo mama so fat she lay on the beach and people run around yelling Free Willy
> 
> *


They made _Free Willy_ and I heard it was good, but come on _Free Willy 2_ and _Free Willy 3_?  How stupid can one whale be?


----------



## Aaron

How about, your momma so fat when she puts on a red t-shirt all the kids start yelling "Kool-aid, Kool-aid!"


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Yo mama so fat her nickname is "Lardo"
> 
> Yo mama so fat she eats Wheat Thicks.
> 
> Yo mama so fat were in her right now
> 
> Yo mama so fat people jog around her for exercise
> 
> Yo mama so fat she went to the movies and sat next to everyone
> 
> Yo mama so fat she has been declared a natural habitat for Condors
> 
> Yo mamma so fat you haveta roll over twice to get off her...
> 
> Yo mama so fat she was floating in the ocean and spain claimed her for then new world
> 
> Yo mama so fat she lay on the beach and people run around yelling Free Willy
> 
> Yo mama so fat when you get on top of her your ears pop!
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she has wants someone to shake her hand, she has to give directions!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she goes to a resturant, looks at the menu and says "okay!"
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she wears a yellow raincoat, people said "Taxi!"
> 
> Yo mama so fat she had to go to Sea World to get baptized
> 
> Yo mama so fat she got to iron her pants on the driveway
> 
> Yo mama so fat she put on her lipstick with a paint-roller
> 
> Yo mama so fat she got to pull down her pants to get into her pockets
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she tripped over on 4th Ave, she landed on 12th
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she bungee jumps, she brings down the bridge too
> 
> Yo mama so fat the highway patrol made her wear "Caution! Wide Turn"
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she sits around the house, she SITS AROUND THE HOUSE!
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she steps on a scale, it read "one at a time, please"
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she sits on my face I can't hear the stereo.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she fell in love and broke it.
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she gets on the scale it says to be continued.
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she gets on the scale it says we don't do livestock.
> 
> Yo mama so fat her neck looks like a pair of hot dogs!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she's got her own area code!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she looks like she's smuggling a Volkswagon!
> 
> Yo mama so fat God couldn't light Earth until she moved!
> 
> Yo mama so fat NASA has to orbit a satellite around her!
> 
> Yo mama so fat whenever she goes to the beach the tide comes in!
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she plays hopscotch, she goes New York, L.A., Chicago...
> 
> Yo mama so fat she's got Amtrak written on her leg.
> 
> Yo mama so fat even Bill Gates couldn't pay for her liposuction!
> 
> Yo mama so fat her legs is like spoiled milk - white & chunky!
> 
> Yo mama so fat I had to take a train and two buses just to get on the her good side!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she wakes up in sections!
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she goes to an amusement park, people try to ride HER!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she sat on a quarter and a booger shot out of george washington's nose.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she rolled over 4 quarters and it made a dollar!
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she lies on the beach no one else gets sun!
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she bunje jumps she goes straight to hell!
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she jumps up in the air she gets stuck!!!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she's got more Chins than a Hong Kong phone book!
> 
> Yo mama so fat that her senior pictures had to be arial views!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she's on both sides of the family!
> 
> Yo mama so fat everytime she walks in high heels, she strikes oil!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she fell and made the Grand Canyon!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she sat on the beach and Greenpeace threw her in!
> 
> Yo mama so fat even her clothes have stretch marks!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she has a wooden leg with a kickstand!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she has to use a VCR as a beeper!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she broke her leg, and gravy poured out!
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she rides in a hot air balloon, it looks like she's wearin tights!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she got hit by a parked car!
> 
> Yo mama so fat they have to grease the bath tub to get her out!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she has a run in her blue-jeans!
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she gets on the scale it says to be continued.
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she wears a yellow raincoat people say "Taxi!"
> 
> Yo mama so fat she got to iron her pants on the driveway!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she put on her lipstick with a paint-roller!
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she tripped over on 4th Ave she landed on 12th
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she bungee jumps she pulls down the bridge too
> 
> Yo mama so fat she steps on a scale & it goes one at a time please
> 
> Yo mama so fat she fell in love and broke it!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she jumped up in the air and got stuck!
> 
> Yo mama so fat she fell in love and broke it.
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she sits on my face I can't hear the stereo.
> 
> Yo mama so fat they use the elastic in her underwear for bungee jumping
> 
> Yo mama so fat when they used her underwear elastic for bungee jumping, they hit the ground.
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she back up she beep.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she jumped up in the air and got stuck.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she has to buy two airline tickets.
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she fell over she rocked herself asleep trying to get up again.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she influences the tides.
> 
> Yo mama so fat that when I tried to drive around her I ran out of gas.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she broke her leg and gravy fell out.
> 
> Yo mama so fat the animals at the zoo feed her.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she was baptized at Marine World.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she's on both sides of the family!
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she dances at a concert the whole band skips.
> 
> Yo mama so fat the Aids quilt wouldn't cover her
> 
> Yo mama so fat she stands in two time zones.
> 
> Yo mama so fat I tried to drive around her and I ran out of gas.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she left the house in high heels and when she came back she had on flip flops.
> 
> Yo mama so fat shes on both sides of the family
> 
> Yo mama so fat you have to grease the door frame and hold a twinkie on the other side just to get her through
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she goes to an all you can eat buffet, they have to install speed bumps.
> 
> Yo mama so fat that she cant tie her own shoes.
> 
> Yo mama so fat sets off car alarms when she runs.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she cant reach her back pocket.
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she wears one of those X jackets, helicopters try to land on her back!
> 
> Yo mama so fat her college graduation picture was an airial.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she lays on the beach and greenpeace tried to push her back in the water
> 
> Yo mama so fat she broke her leg and gravy poured out
> 
> Yo mama so fat she uses redwoods to pick her teeth
> 
> Yo mama so fat the only pictures you have of her are satellite pictures
> 
> Yo mama so fat she jumped in the air and got stuck.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she put on some BVD's and by the time they reached her waist they spelled out boulevard.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she sat on a dollar and squeezed a booger out George Washington's nose.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she stepped on a rainbow and made Skittles.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she uses a mattress for a tampon.
> 
> Yo mama so fat that when she sits on the beach, Greenpeace shows up and tries to tow her back into the ocean.....
> 
> Yo mama so fat that she would have been in E.T., but when she rode the bike across the moon, she caused an eclipse.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she hoola-hooped the super bowl.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she was baptised in the ocean.
> 
> Yo mama so fat she has to iron her clothes in the driveway.
> 
> Yo mama so fat they tie a rope around her shoulders and drag her through a tunnel when they want to clean it.
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she got hit by a bus, she said, "Who threw that rock?"
> 
> Yo mama so fat when she stands in a left-turn lane it gives her the green arrow!
> 
> Yo mama so fat that when whe was born, she gave the hospital stretch marks.
> 
> Yo mama so fat we went to the drive-in and didn't have to pay because we dressed her as a Chevrolet.
> 
> 
> 
> who's da masta now? :ubercool: *



And people say I have too much time on my hands!!!


----------



## KatGurl

should I post more... or should I give you peeps more time


----------



## D_Brady

Katgurl is my daughter and my student, I think she needs to spend more time on long 2 .Less time sparring the key board but then again some one has to keep an eye on the rest of us.:boxing:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *should I post more... or should I give you peeps more time *


I am not a baby chicken, i will thank you to stop referring to me as such:boing2:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *Katgurl is my daughter and my student, I think she needs to spend more time on long 2 .Less time sparring the key board but then again some one has to keep an eye on the rest of us.:boxing: *


DOn't worry, we will try and keep the bad element at bay!:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *Katgurl is my daughter and my student, I think she needs to spend more time on long 2 .Less time sparring the key board but then again some one has to keep an eye on the rest of us.:boxing: *



Interesting.......*Clasps fingers together* :ticked:


----------



## jeffkyle

Your momma is so fat...she has more chins than chinatown.

Modified from a Weird Al Yankovick song!


----------



## TKDman

*Drum roll please*

Your mommas so dumb, she got hit by a parked car.

Your mommas so fat, her butt cheeks have their own senators.


----------



## Kroy

Yo mamma's so ugly her shadow quit..

Yo mamma's so ugly, her pillow cries at night :rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie

Your Momma's So smelly they had to put poo on her birthday cake to keep the flies off her.

You Momma's so dumb she cant find the recepie for icecubes.

Your Momma's so nasty she sticks to the floor when she does the splits.

Your momma's so dumb they told her it was raining cats and dogs and she called animal control.

You momma's so poor her phone is 2 cans of peas on a string.

Your Daddy's so Fat they call him Fatter Albert.

Your momma's so ugly when she walks down the street people go "Damn thats one ugly Bi@#$!"

Your momma's so skanky Santa calls her his Hoe Hoe Hoe!

AND AND AND:

YO MOMMA'S SO DUMB, SHE STUDIES MARTIAL ARTS FROM MASTER OF BLADES!  

Just Kiddin MOB, had to Jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *
> 
> AND AND AND:
> 
> YO MOMMA'S SO DUMB, SHE STUDIES MARTIAL ARTS FROM MASTER OF BLADES!
> 
> Just Kiddin MOB, had to Jump on the bandwagon. *



Yeah yeah , Who the hell started this thread again! Shush, dont tell Rich!


----------



## Cryozombie

Your Momma's so poor her wecome mat says "Welfare Welcome"

Your Momma' so Poor she ate the cat.

Your Momma's so fat when she walks around she makes a 7.0 on the Richter Scale.

Your Momma's so Dumb people call her retardy and she thinks she's late a second time!

Your Momma's so fat she uses a pair of Radio Flyers as rollerskates.

Your Momma's so ugly she cracked the mirror.

Your momma's so nappy her lice have lice.


----------



## Rob_Broad

My favorite momma joke

Your momma is so fat if oyu put saran wrap on the back of her neck it would look like a package of weiners.


----------



## Kroy

Somebody stop this madness:erg:


----------



## thekuntawman

your momma was so ugle when she was a kid, she thought her name was, DAMN!


----------



## moromoro

:rofl:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Damn, you people are good!
I scrolled down, thinking I could post some good ones, but you all have my best material and then some!

All I could think of was:

Yo Mamma so stupid she was fired from her job as an elevator operator 'cause she couldn't learn the route.

Yo Mamma so stupid when she tried to blow up her neighbor's car, she burnt her lips on the tailpipe.

Yo Mamma so stupid when you find a sign that says "dip in the road", you gotta swerve to keep from hitting her.

Yo Mamma so poor that when she scrapes off her wallpaper, she ain't redecorating, she's moving.

Yo Mamma so ugly that you can't put up her picture in your jail cell, 'cause it's cruel and unusual punishment.

Yo Mamma so nasty she can suck a basketball through 10 feet of garden hose.

Yo Mamma such a lowlife, when she looked up her family tree, she found out she was the sap.

Yo Mamma so hairy the EPA declared her pits a wildlife refuge.

Yo Mamma so fat, when they asked if she could pass the basketball, she said if she can swallow it, she can pass it.

Yo Mamma so stupid, she thinks Roe vs. Wade was the choice Washington made at the Delaware.

Yo Mamma so stupid she thinks condominiums are birth control for midgets.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## tonbo

Yo momma's so fat, when she floats on her back in the ocean, people try to claim her as an island!

("I claim this island in the name of Spain....")

Okay, weak, yeah.....but hey, I'm still in training on the "Yo momma" jokes...

Peace--


----------

